# Bad for ignition coil



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

When checking compression I leave the spark plug wire just hanging. I was told that if I don''t ground the spark plug it will damage the ignition module. Is this true?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Some modules are more sensitive to this type of damage then others, but it is recommended that the high tension lead be grounded to prevent possible damage to the module.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year. I better change my ways.


----------

